# Outback Storage In A Rural Barn



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I guess this question is for the more "rural" Outbacker who keeps their camper at their home. Do you store yours in an area where varmits can get in it??
We have a barn. We could keep the Outback in the barn. I am hestitant because we don't go in the barn very often and there are the west Tennessee varmits around: now would be mice/possums/squirrells. The possums would be too big I know. But the mice can get thru a pinhole.
The summer would bring some snakes into question.








Currently the camper sits in our front yard and that's ok cause we live 1000 feet off the road and you can't even see our home. I like it quickly accessible too. BUT..I would like to protect it from hail/wind damage and the barn is already there and has an open bay just for the taking.
I know a guy had a bear get in his Outback.







Thankfullly, we don't have bear. 
So....any personal experiences or insights????
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You live in TN and think you don't have bear?

As far as the barn goes, I would think that any critters that can get into the Outback in the barn, would also be able to get into the Outback in the front yard.
I do know what you mean though, we have a never ending supply of groundhogs in the barn. Our barn has no space for the Outback, so not an option for us.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This is the first year with a camper and we put our camper in a barn outside of town. I talked to several older campers that told me to put Bounce dryer sheets in the camper and it will keep the varmits out.

With that being said.....I parked it about a month ago and I am planning to go out and visit it this weekend and check for any visitors.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campntn said:


> I guess this question is for the more "rural" Outbacker who keeps their camper at their home. Do you store yours in an area where varmits can get in it??
> We have a barn. We could keep the Outback in the barn. I am hestitant because we don't go in the barn very often and there are the west Tennessee varmits around: now would be mice/possums/squirrells. The possums would be too big I know. But the mice can get thru a pinhole.
> The summer would bring some snakes into question.
> 
> ...


camptn - Puff is "stored" in our side yard. We've got 23 acres and a 1/4 mile lane out to the main road. If I had a barn to put Puff in, she'd be there in a heart beat







, right next to the Miata and the horses we don't have yet. Of course, then I'd re-read all the posts on line here about keeping mice at bay (seems that dryer sheets all over the inside do the trick!)


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

We stow ours in a garage in a rural area. So far no problems. We had trouble with two of our popup campers with mice invasions. Finally found out that putting a generous supply of mothballs under each mattress and in a couple drawers kept them from staying in if they in fact got in. This was a method used by a trailer dealer whose dealership was out in the country.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We had mice the last two seasons. I have sealed up the holes, foamed every place they could enter, but I found they were entering via the floor vents. Likely crawled up the power cord. Must have entered through the furnace vent, so I taped it shut this year. So far so good.
They favored the bottom drawer, using a dishcloth for nest material.
Trapped them in small traps and repocated them across the creek hoping they will not swim across.
BTW, not in a barn but outside near a small barn.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Katrina said:


> You live in TN and think you don't have bear?
> 
> As far as the barn goes, I would think that any critters that can get into the Outback in the barn, would also be able to get into the Outback in the front yard.
> I do know what you mean though, we have a never ending supply of groundhogs in the barn. Our barn has no space for the Outback, so not an option for us.
> [snapback]70055[/snapback]​


If there is a bear in WEST Tennessee.. well he's a bad lost bear and he'll probably end up as some good ole boy's river cabin floorcover.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campntn said:


> If there is a bear in WEST Tennessee.. well he's a bad lost bear and he'll probably end up as some good ole boy's river cabin floorcover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess west TN makes a difference.
I've actually seen black bear walkin down the median of I75 in the middle of the day just north of Knoxville.


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

I store my in barn with no problems, you just get little foot prints on it. I also try to keep the area clean as possible.

I also use the traler once a month.

Gcat


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We are "barn storers" here in Western Oregon. Haven't had any trouble with critters getting into the trailer, so I guess the barn cat that the farmer that owns the barn "employs" must do a good job.







We do have a barn owl as well. That, I'm sure, helps with the critters as well, but I occasionally have to clean up the owl crap and dead mice carcasses littered on the roof...

Chet.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Katrina said:


> As far as the barn goes, I would think that any critters that can get into the Outback in the barn, would also be able to get into the Outback in the front yard.
> 
> [snapback]70055[/snapback]​


campntn,

Think I would have to agree with Katrina. sunny I believe I would have mine in a barn rather than out in the elements, if I had a choice.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My hesitation is due to the barn is more secluded. We're rarely ever at the barn. Currently, it's acutally more of a storage barn. 
The mice I could deal with. I've found snake skins in the barn. I CANNOT imagine what would happen if we found a snakeskin shed in the camper. Well, I can too:
OUTBACK FOR SALE!








I may have to rethink this possiblity.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campntn said:


> My hesitation is due to the barn is more secluded. We're rarely ever at the barn. Currently, it's acutally more of a storage barn.
> The mice I could deal with. I've found snake skins in the barn. I CANNOT imagine what would happen if we found a snakeskin shed in the camper. Well, I can too:
> OUTBACK FOR SALE!Â
> 
> ...


When I store my boat for the winter, I put two open containers of mothballs in it. Never had a problem with critters yet in the boat. I don't like the smell of mothballs so I haven't mothballed the Outback, but so far, no problem. Perhaps, in the barn, you can sprinkle a perimeter of mothballs or flakes around the outside.

Scott


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Personally I know people who have stored there boats and RV's in barns around here. Its not so much the mice getting in but what they like to do. They love to chew up important wires for some reason.

Don't forget about spiders as well!! You can use Hedge Apples to keep the spiders away. Be careful though hedge apples are poisonous to dogs and cats.

We are going to build a big steel garage for my workshop and toys when we get our new house. I would rather keep mine somewhere that is sealed off a little better. Mice can still get in but they will have a lot of traps and a cat waiting for them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campntn said:


> I've found snake skins in the barn. I CANNOT imagine what would happen if we found a snakeskin shed in the camper.


Snakes.... It had to be snakes!
...Indiana Jones

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am with Indiana Jones.....

I not afraid of snakes but I will outrun people that are!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Fire44,

I love that line you have in your signature. It says everything.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Fire44,
> 
> I love that line you have in your signature. It says everything.
> 
> ...


NO HIJACKING!

campntn - if you're not gonna use that barn... there's a really nice open space for it all Wolfwood.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about spreading moth balls around the inside of the barn
It should help with mice & snakes

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > Fire44,
> ...


Anything to up the post count, eh??























Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Anything to up the post count, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! Now that hurt.
....and ya' think ya' have friends..... shy

Nah - if that was for post count, I could have covered 4 or 5 separate ones out of that. I've been watchin' ya' know (hands on hips / head tilted to side) and I learned this particular skill from PDX_Doug. He said I almost have it right.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes........

I know what ya mean!!!

Count or no count, as long as we are all here!!!!

Steve

(Attention Moderators--please start everyone's post count from zero!!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Accussing you of upping the post count is a compliment









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Right?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...it is!!

















Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Accussing you of upping the post count is a compliment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, Had you been on the other night, you could have paid wolfwood many, many compliments.







ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you Crawfish, I think it puts everything in perspective!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good job, guys. A 3-fer for Steve and a 2-fer for John. Very nice. And all out of (almost) a complete concept.























Steve says: "Attention Moderators--please start everyone's post count from zero!! " I agree - but would suggest "0 - each day". I still can't figure out how the post count works....at the point that I'd really only posted 5x today .... I was already (still?) high poster with 20+ posts (and I logged off well before midnight last night). So how does the count work?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I still can't figure out how the post count works....at the point that I'd really only posted 5x today .... I was already (still?) high poster with 20+ posts (and I logged off well before midnight last night). So how does the count work?
> [snapback]70246[/snapback]​


Wasn't there something said about "NO HIJACKING" earlier in this thread?









Leon


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, there was..







. 
I had heard that mothbolls kept snakes at bay. That might be what I need. I dunno. I guess I should have titles the post "what keeps snakes away from OUtbacks?" 
Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine is in a barn of sorts. I build my shed specifically for the rv. It is in a pasture with many field mice and after 2 years, we haven't had a problem. I finally got the front on my shed, so the thing is completely sealed from the elements now. As soon as I grout the area where the sidewalls meet the concrete, it "should" be mouse-proof and maybe even insect proof.

If outdoors, I think the sun can be worse on the rv than either rain or wind. One problem with a barn that has rafters would be birds roosting above the rv. I don't think droppings would be very good for the roof, so if that might be a problem, then you might also want to put a blue tarp over it. But, like aantolik and a few of the others, I believe a barn would the way to go.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait a minute. If there are snakes, than the mice will stay away.









We keep our TT beside our house. The garage wall protects the one side and we have large spruce trees protecting the other side. I build a storage pad from inter locking bricks and built in such away that it could be used as a patio if the TT is not there. Our cat keeps the mice away.

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

vdub,

That is a good looking shed, thats what we call them in the South. Is it a pull thru or do you back it in. A shed for the Outback is one of my planned mods for this year.

Leon


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I stored an old pickup in a barn for a couple of years and when I got it out there was a snakeskin under the seat. I stripped the inside just to be sure but I was never comfortable driving it at night. Me no likey snakes.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

no problems yet in a barn... Checked it 2 weeks agop and the coast was clear.

Can't wait for spring!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> That is a good looking shed, thats what we call them in the South. Is it a pull thru or do you back it in.


It's a back in. The shed measures 25x44 feet and is 16.5 feet high at the peak. The doors are 12 ft wide and 13 ft high. 12 ft is a little narrow, but I have a lot of room in front of me pull ahead and get a straight shot for backing up. I don't have any problem putting in even tho my backing skills really suck.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Whoever said the sun is a killer is right on the money. Vdub, is your shed a drive thru or back in and if it is a backin how hard is it to line up? This type of shed is also on my list to do because of the sun we get around here in the desert. Is your shed a kit or did you design it yourself? Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh, you answere one of my questions. If I had only had my pool put in about 25' further in towards the house I could have made the one I am planning a drive through. As it is I will have to back in or have a 20x40 foot pool moved. Kirk


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a pool once when I lived in Seattle (we have lived in 21 different places). I saw a fantastic opportunity one year when the county was doing road work. They needed a place to put a lot of extra dirt and I figured my pool was just the right place. They filled it up, leveled the lawn, sprinkled on a little top soil, and then I seeded it. Best decision I ever made.


----------

